# A Pan Of Puppys



## 1TINK1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi just thought id share this funny picture of my puppys my brother was messing about and put them in the pan (NO HARM CAME TO THESE PUPS)


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

What did you have them with?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

1TINK1 said:


> Hi just thought id share this funny picture of my puppys my brother was messing about and put them in the pan (NO HARM CAME TO THESE PUPS)


*LOL puts a whole new meaning to "hot dogs", did you have onions and mustard with them?:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

A newer version of fatal attraction...with puppies!


----------



## warwick (Mar 25, 2009)

aww cute pic


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

ooo what yummy looking puppies, cavalier casarole anyone?


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww bless them! Look at their lil faces.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pic - very cute.
When anyone asks my OH if he likes dogs he always say " I love them with roast parsnips, but I couldn't eat a whole one".


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

1TINK1 said:


> Hi just thought id share this funny picture of my puppys my brother was messing about and put them in the pan (NO HARM CAME TO THESE PUPS)


hi is it ok to use this picture on another forum its great


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

How cute are they


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Fleur said:


> When anyone asks my OH if he likes dogs he always say " I love them with roast parsnips, but I couldn't eat a whole one".


Yeah my dad says that when people ask if he likes kids! :mad2:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Awwwwww they are gorgeous, I do love Spaniels, especially King Charles and Cockers, I want one lol :001_tt1:


----------



## LeeManchester (Aug 19, 2013)

haha can never resist pictures of pups but that is brilliant!


----------

